# KOI haben gelaicht, erste jungen entdeckt



## KOI-Petsch (4. Juni 2009)

Habe gestern in meinen Teich geschaut und bemerkt das die kois die eier die zu zuvor noch nicht entdeckt habe von der folie fressen, dann habe ich 3 kleine gelbe entdeckt.

Habe sie rausgefischt und in mein Aquarium getan, könnt ihr mir noch tipps geben wie ich sie am besten großziehe?

Habe mir Aufzuchtfutter bestellt (Artemia)für die ersten 14tage und 2 andere für die darauffolgenden.

im mom helfe ich noch mit eigelb und kleingemachtem koifutter aus.

Hoffe das ich sie auch groß bekomme, sie sind jetzt ca. 1cm. sind auch noch ein paar eier mit ins aquarium gewandert mal sehen ob dort auch noch etwas kommt.


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: KOI haben gelaicht, erste jungen entdeckt*

Moin!

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]Hier[/URL] gibt es mehr Info.
Das gesamte Thema. 

Viel Erfolg! 

P.S.: Ich habe das Thema "Koi aufziehen" mal unter "Zuchtformen der Koi" oben festgetackert.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: KOI haben gelaicht, erste jungen entdeckt*

erste jungen sind heute geschlüpft, doch habe ich im selben aquarium auch 3 stück die ca. schon 1-2cm groß sind, kann ich diese drin lassen oder fressen sie mir die kleinen auf?


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: KOI haben gelaicht, erste jungen entdeckt*



KOI-Petsch schrieb:


> erste jungen sind heute geschlüpft, doch habe ich im selben aquarium auch 3 stück die ca. schon 1-2cm groß sind, kann ich diese drin lassen oder fressen sie mir die kleinen auf?



Hallo,

sie fressen alles was ins Maul passt, die kleinen sind ein ideales Lebendfutter für die großen Geschwister.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: KOI haben gelaicht, erste jungen entdeckt*

dann muss ich sie nach der arbeit gleich trennen,

hoffe sie haben dann noch keinen allzugroßen schaden angerichtet :-(


----------



## KOI-Petsch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: KOI haben gelaicht, erste jungen entdeckt*

Kann ich meine kleinen schon in ein 500L Aufzuchtbecken tun?
da es Nachts ja immer noch recht kalt wird


----------

